# Linda Shaw's The Illistrated Standard For the German Shepherd



## Saphire

Ohhhh how I've been excited about this book coming out and it's finally available!

Can't wait for my copy!!

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Saphire

Pictures and diagrams of what correct structure and movement should look like.


----------



## onyx'girl

yay!


----------



## Cschmidt88

Curious to hear peoples' thoughts if anyone has this already. I ordered mine, just waiting for it in the mail right now!


----------



## onyx'girl

Linda has been super to work with(we are in the US which makes shipping a bit more difficult) I was amazed at her prompt response and ease to work with. Can't wait to open my copy...very carefully!


----------



## Cschmidt88

I'm very excited for it, she was extremely nice when I messaged her and gave a great/thorough critique of my boy as well.


----------



## counter

I'll be purchasing this (as soon as I have the money) to add it to my GSD book collection. Looks like it's worth the money!


----------



## finndog

Which 'standard' is the book referring to? AKC?

The pictures show lots of good dogs but a few of them have backs that are far too sloped.


----------



## Cschmidt88

finndog said:


> Which 'standard' is the book referring to? AKC?
> 
> The pictures show lots of good dogs but a few of them have backs that are far too sloped.


It is only proper for an educational book to have illustrations of dogs that have faults, whether mild or extreme.

Here's a quote from the site:


> It is absolutely the most detailed and accurate source of information available anywhere. I have put particular focus on the two issues that have most plagued the breed in America and Germany: excess rear angulation and the roach back. No one who studies the material in this book will be in any doubt about what is and isn’t normal structure and gait in a working dog.


And I do not know for certain as I do not have the book yet, but my guess would be the parent club standard. And I could be wrong but from what I've seen the standard itself has not changed much from registry to registry, its the interpretation of that standard that has.


----------



## finndog

Cschmidt88 said:


> It is only proper for an educational book to have illustrations of dogs that have faults, whether mild or extreme.
> 
> Here's a quote from the site:
> 
> And I do not know for certain as I do not have the book yet, but my guess would be the parent club standard. And I could be wrong but from what I've seen the standard itself has not changed much from registry to registry, its the interpretation of that standard that has.


:thumbup: cheers.

Certainly seems worth a read. Any idea on cost?


----------



## onyx'girl

$45 US dollars plus shipping...this is direct from Linda packing them herself and sending them off.


----------



## Ruben!

I had a copy of the book in my hands on Saturday. The book is produced with good quality, very well written, educative and with plenty of illustrations supporting the text. 

Im going to buy mine asap!


----------



## finndog

...I feel a yule gift coming on.


----------



## Cschmidt88

Got mine today! She was nice enough to sign it as well. I really like the book, great pictures and she makes so many great points.


----------



## CleoPatrick

I really want to buy this book as a chirstmas gift to myself ! Do I email her to inquire about buying ?


----------



## onyx'girl

CleoPatrick said:


> I really want to buy this book as a chirstmas gift to myself ! Do I email her to inquire about buying ?


Yes, she is very good about getting right back to you too.


----------



## Linda J Shaw

I can't believe it has taken me over three months to reply. I have been so busy taking book orders, packaging and shipping, I haven't had time to do anything else. I didn't anticipate that the book would become as popular as it has. It has gone to every region of the world except mainland China, Africa and Antarctica. Several people have asked, "which standard?" Fair question, but I approached it as an interpretation of Max's original intent. All official standards have been revised many times since, and always by show interests. I go into the anatomy required of a working dog in considerable detail, and I have benchmarked it to the anatomy of the gray wolf. The mechanics of movement are, or should be, the same. For the comment on the sloped backs, I included photographs of good dogs of every major bloodline. So inevitably, there will be dogs pictured that somebody doesn't like. But, they are still good dogs. One of the most sloped is a Czech dog with very reasonable angulation; he is just overstacked. Another dog does have a bit too much rear, but Carmen will remember Wiesental's Falco, three time Canadian Select. He was a powerhouse, and is the granddaddy of my Tim SchH3, so I wanted him included too. However there are no dogs included who were truly over angulated, or who show the current convex curvature of the spine of the modern VA dogs. I have illustrated in great detail why these defects are detrimental to a working dog.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

:happyboogie:

Susan


----------



## onyx'girl

:thumbup: Linda!


----------



## carmspack

Hey Linda - driving around today I passed by a road where memories flooded back to me , thinking about some of the "good old dogs".
Oh yes they were "American" show dogs . Time period would have been late 70's early 80's .
Passed the road where Chris Swan used to live. Remember her ? 
There were some good dogs.
In another thread "where to begin studying pedigrees" I said that the participants in the breed, showing, are new and have never experienced or seen another type of GSD, so accept the norm , in whatever form , as being correct .
All one has to do is to go through the decades in the German Shepherd Reviews to witness the changes ,
see the kennels driving those changes.
I sure do remember Falco and the littermates. Robust dogs . I admired him then and I would not hesitate to have him NOW . 
Your Corey , his son, same thing . 
Tim, the Corey x Katiana son -- absolutely.
Temperament and workability . 

here is Falco
Wiesental German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Linda J Shaw

I remember Chris Swan, sort of. That photo of Falco is mine, I put up Helga's site for her. The stunning black and tan in the header is Corry. His kid Kato is still soldiering on. Will be 13 this summer.


----------



## carmspack

Kato









is not Corry -- 

Kato is a Timmy x Kohl son.


----------



## carmspack

His brother "Zack" Nahani (?) was more Timmy.
Kato is more like Kohl.


----------



## Linda J Shaw

Kato is Timmy SchH3 (Corry son ex Katya, Kilo sister) ex Kilo daughter. A bit tight but it worked. Kato is all Katya! Zack was more Corry, although he looked like Tim. Sweet dog.


----------



## Linda J Shaw

Julia Priest did a wonderful review of my book. I'll find it and post it. The book has created quite a stir online. I've even had hate mail from some show people. I guess that's how I know it's having a good effect.

You can see photos and sample illustrations: www.shawlein.com/standard


----------



## Linda J Shaw

How is this for a review??
“I just received Linda Shaw’s incredible book today. If I could afford it I would buy one for every GSD person I know, and for sure every puppy owner. If you consider yourself a “Shepherdist” you should have one. It is so well written and well edited – succinct, informative, and free of politics. It will piss some extreme show people off, but I say let them write their own book and illustrate with such clarity why they say their dogs need to look like that in order to be useful or beautiful. The illustrations, the quality, the information presented in such a clear and concise way are well worth the price. I do hope it comes out in hard back one day, as it’s an heirloom quality volume. History making. Great job!”
Julia Priest
Coach for Canines
www.shawlein.com/standard


----------



## carmspack

it is indeed a classic reference book. 

so Linda I've said this to you before and maybe now , on the forum, a little pressure might get some action -- I think that you either need to publish an addendum or an entirely new book that features the anatomical development of the breed from weanling to senior YOUTH,(8 weeks to 18 months?)

This could discuss growth rates, when growth plates close, appropriate levels of exercise, nutrition (Merck had a fabulous manual on this) showing effects of deficiency and excess in diet , PASTERNS - ears, teething, on and on .
Cover the differences in pup development and movement as seen in dogs with typical West German show line structure , typical structure promoted in the American show fancy , typical west German working .

I think it would be stellar . (especially from you)


----------



## Linda J Shaw

I think that would be an entirely separate book on health and pathology. My book is big enough as it is. Might be a project for down the road. 
www.shawlein.com


----------



## gsdluvr

@Carmspack, :toasting: Great idea!


----------



## Mrs.P

Mine has shipped --so looking forward to it!  Thanks again for the articles posted!


----------



## Linda J Shaw

Here is a review of my book that I received. I am amazed that Peter put in the time to write such a thoughtful review, and he made some very good points which, if we go to a second edition, I will use. It's a long review, so I have posted it on my home page:
www.shawlein.com


----------



## onyx'girl

I gave a copy of your book to a friend who knows structure and is professionally involved with canine athletics and conditioning. 
She was thrilled with your book, and wanted all of her clients and students to buy a copy so they could learn more, as it is so well illustrated and easy to understand.


----------



## carmspack

the AKC idea of GSD ideals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO-F92G0ApY


----------



## carmspack

I found these two while going through an old blog.

Carmspack Blast on the left with the kong in his gob and Carmspack Trust the regal senior female on the right. Both dogs have their TD, TDX and Urban Tracking Dog Excellent. Trust being among the first in north America -- and Blast getting all 3 titles in one year , while he was under 3 years of age himself.

Put them in here for conformation because Linda always looks to the wolf as an ideal for durable efficient movement.

They don't get much wolfier than this !!



by the way the old girl Trust lived into her 15th year.
They are related although not directly


----------



## Linda J Shaw

*The Illustrated Standard for the German Shepherd Dog*

I've decided to post the first 51 pages of my book for free download. That's 25% of the book. It's a pdf and almost 4MB. It includes all the basic information and full body and anatomical illustrations on the gray wolf and the correct GSD, standing normally, and in the case of the GSD, posed. 

www.shawlein.com

I've increased the bandwidth of my website. The last time I posted a notice on my book, viewers crashed the site. But bandwidth is finite, and not cheap, so if you see "bandwidth exceeded" that just means there are too many people trying to access it at once. The website is still there, and you can access it later. Or you can email me and I will send you the pdf. [email protected]

Enjoy.


----------



## Michael W

This sounds like a great book, both in conception and execution; ordering a copy now.


----------

